# Great day at Mahogany's



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Our Mahogany Herf was a blast today! :ss

Thanks to BobbyRitz for sharing the Dutch Masters, that was older than any one of us...and DanBreeze for the "hand rolled" Habana.

Ronnie...you always have some great tobacco surprises in your bag!

Rob and Rolf...great to see you guys again!

Eric...alway a pleasure!

Brian...Thanks for clearing out the place so the waitresses could give us their full attention! 

Well...Philly was just voted "the most ugly people in America". They must not have seen our "crew"! :tu










Left to right: Blake Lockhart, BobbyRitz, DanBreeze, Rob, Bonggoy, Bubba-NJ, cabinetsticker and (down in front) GrtndpwrflOZ

See you all at the next one! :ss p


----------



## newmanium79 (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice, looks like everyone had a great time. My buddy Brian and I have been talking about checking one of these out sometime.

How often do you all meet up? (monthly?)


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Not a great picture of me. Here's what I usually look like....


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Whats up with my Demon eyes ? :ss


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Whats up with my Demon eyes ? :ss


May have had something to do with the waitress taking the pic!! :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Looks great guys.Sorry I couldn't make it up.I was thinking about you at my desk though...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

And I thought the Hillbilly crew looked rough......

Congrats on the great time fellas.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Whats up with my Demon eyes ? :ss





cabinetsticker said:


> May have had something to do with the waitress taking the pic!! :r


Actually, I did get a shot of Bubba staring at the waitress when he wasn't looking...

:r



68TriShield said:


> Looks great guys.Sorry I couldn't make it up. was thinking about you at my desk though...


Hopefully some other time, Dave!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Actually, I did get a shot of Bubba staring at the waitress when *he* wasn't looking...
> 
> :r


HE must have been hot!!!  :r

Ah....you corrected it after I caught it.


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice meeting everyone today! My first Mahogany experience was absolutely great!

Eric, I simply don't understand the picture either...the better picture would have been me, you and Dan stuffing ourselves into your Ferrari 308gts. So THAT's where GTS comes from! 

Rob


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

We missed you Dave! Hopefully we'll get a chance to herf wit' ya soon!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> HE must have been hot!!!  :r
> 
> Ah....*you corrected it *after I caught it.


Nah...I put it back. It was better the original way!


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Looks great guys.Sorry I couldn't make it up.I was thinking about you at my desk though...


Dave, you need to come to up to DE soon! :chk


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> May have had something to do with the waitress taking the pic!! :r


She was a bit goth...


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice pics. Looks like yall had a good time. Thanks for sharing...:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Way to go guys, nice looking group for sure.:tu


----------

